# 8 tiny puppies dumped in a bin in North East Wales



## AnimalMad88 (Jan 27, 2014)

WATCH: Adorable puppies that survived being dumped in a rubbish bin - Daily Post

This is absolutly disgraceful! I know rescue organisations are often really busy after Christmas & during the Spring, but surely common sense dictates whoever owns the mother (no mention of a mum in the article ) or whoever found them if they were born to a stray should have taken them to the nearest vet or rescue.

I know I'm preaching to the choir here, but the way some people behave & have such little regard for life really disgusts me!

Hope the little'uns all find good, responsible homes.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

This is awful! And the poor bitch, wherever she is - what an awful physical and emotional state she must be in.

What filth these people are


----------



## AnimalMad88 (Jan 27, 2014)

The state of the mother has been playing on my mind. Is she a stray, looking around in vain for her pups? 

Or is she a pet bitch tired & confused after having got out whilst in season & suddenly 9 weeks later she's in the most awful discomfort & doesn't know why. To top it off then, once she's given birth & bonded with the puppies, they get taken away from her much too soon & dumped in a bin! Naturally she hasn't a clue what's happened & so must have been confused. With a litter that size, one must assume she was producing a lot of milk. I can only assume now without the pups that mastitis is a real risk.

Poor thing.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

This is awful, those poor lovely babies, thank goodness they were found in time, and what has happened to their poor mum. that really worries me.
How could anyone do this, how can they sleep at night, they should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## AnimalMad88 (Jan 27, 2014)

Honeys mum said:


> How could anyone do this, how can they sleep at night, they should be ashamed of themselves.


I would hope that they cannot sleep at night & that they do feel a great sense of shame, although something tells me that shame is beyond someone capable of such a callous act.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

poor puppies but at least they are safe now.

I wonder if the owner of the bitch even tried to get them into a rescue....but would any rescue have had room for them?


----------



## AnimalMad88 (Jan 27, 2014)

lilythepink said:


> I wonder if the owner of the bitch even tried to get them into a rescue....but would any rescue have had room for them?


The thought had crossed my mind (if the mother was a pet & not a stray). A rescue would presumably have had them placed with a fosterer (think the article mentions the RSPCA did just that).

Presuming the individual(s) concerned had the forethought to go to a rescue or a vet with such young puppies, would the organisation have insisted the mother be signed over? If there is indeed an owner & had they been unwilling to sign the bitch over, that could have led to the puppies being binned (not that such a scenario would make those actions excusable.)

Whatever the fate of the poor mother, at least the pups now have the best possible chance.


----------

